# To all that have changed their wheel size



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I went with aftermarket wheels and have ZERO issues. According to my GPS the speedo is still within 1mph. Went from the LTZ 18" to 16" alloys.

guy is toolio


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

If you have a rim that does not contact the caliper or suspension parts and the tires are a matched set or all the same general size, you would be fine. 

The problem you would have is finding a tire with the same RPM (Revolutions Per Mile). Read the tire specs on the website of the brand that came with the car, all manufacturer's list them, then find a tire size that has a similar RPM in the new rim size. Make sure you stay within the limits of the tire width though. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Tire Size Calculator Possible sizes would be 205/65/16, 215/60/16 or 225/60/16. All of these would have less than 1.5% overall difference in diameter which translates to no more than 1mph difference on speedo


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just as an FYI - If you buy "factory", dealer installed, alloys and tires from GM (typically on full size trucks, SUVs, and Caddy Escalades) they offer a software reprogram as part of the package that "corrects" your speedo and gets the "proper" calibrations for the stability control system. 

I ordered the factory steelies and will mount winter tires on them. My Cruze has the 17 in, H-rated skins. The steelies are obviously 16 in. No worries, mates..........


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I am aware of the speedo difference as I've been plus sizing tires since the 70's. With this tire the speed be off 0.6% or 0.3 mph fast at 60 mph. What got me was him saying it will set off the check engine light. Now I'm not installing the TPMS on the wheels so I am also aware that the TPMS light will be on but that is something I can also live with.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

hmmmm... you would think with a smaller rim size and bigger tire, the RPMs would even out about the same. Not sure how the computer would behave though. I'm gonna give my dealer a call and check this as well to get a second opinion tomorrow, as I have a bunch of other issues to address with them as well.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> I am aware of the speedo difference as I've been plus sizing tires since the 70's. With this tire the speed be off 0.6% or 0.3 mph fast at 60 mph. What got me was him saying it will set off the check engine light. Now I'm not installing the TPMS on the wheels so I am also aware that the TPMS light will be on but that is something I can also live with.


lol he doesn't know what he's talking about, the CEL won't come on if you change your wheels... lawlz


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> lol he doesn't know what he's talking about, the CEL won't come on if you change your wheels... lawlz


:iagree:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> lol he doesn't know what he's talking about, the CEL won't come on if you change your wheels... lawlz


Maybe changing your wheel size causes emission control problems. :th_SmlyROFL:

Here's my follow-up email to him and his reply:

How a wheel can cause a check engine light is beyond me but thanks for talking me out of buying them from you.

HI 
 I AM NOT TRYING TO TALK YOU OUT OF IT BUT YES IT IS MORE COMPLEX THEN YOU THINK 
IF YOU WANT CALL ME AND I CAN EXPLANE IT BETTER OVER THE PHONE


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I am aware of the speedo difference as I've been plus sizing tires since the 70's. With this tire the speed be off 0.6% or 0.3 mph fast at 60 mph. What got me was him saying it will set off the check engine light. Now I'm not installing the TPMS on the wheels so I am also aware that the TPMS light will be on but that is something I can also live with.


I don't understand why the parts guy gets the idea of the CEL coming on from the tire/rim change. But I would have to say he is wrong.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

perhaps a little Tizzle Snizzle tuning can resolve this issue... 








GM TUNING - TORQUE SOUTH


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

I love looking at EFI Live tables! Nothing relax's you after a hard day at work like tuning a vehicle. 




Unless you don't know what you are doing, LOL!


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah, still working on that...


----------

